# Ricoh Riconar 55mm f/2.2



## BKSPicture (Mar 11, 2013)

*Aperture: *
f/2.2 to f/16
5 bladed aperure


*Closest Focus:* 
0.8m (2.6ft)


*Weight:*
145g


*Mount:*
Pentax K


*Review, more and hires images can be found on my blog:* [url]http://www.blog.bkspicture.com/review_Ricoh_Riconar_55mm_f2.2.html[/URL]


----------

